# What Critter Will Dig Up A Yellow Jacket's Nest?



## Cornelia_Hiker

Presumably to eat the larvae?

Have one around the corner from the house in an empty lot along a dirt road. Nest was in a red clay bank right by the road. Some critter with sharp claws dug a nice round  symmetrical hole with obviously sharp claws. Left roots intact going through the hole so that makes it obvious that the hole was not made with a shovel.

We have skunks, coons, opossums, foxes and coyotes around.

??


----------



## Jim Ammons

coons most likely-love them-also bears.


----------



## redneckcamo

jim ammons said:


> coons most likely-love them-also bears.



x2  ....


----------



## germag

I've never really heard of a raccoon digging up a yellow jacket nest, but skunks certainly do. Skunks are the top natural predator for yellow jackets...they commonly dig up the nests and eat the larvae.


----------



## drippin' rock

Coons, all day. Maybe armadillos too?


----------



## Arrow3

Foxes dig them up if im not mistaken...


----------



## stuart smith

Dilla


----------



## Slayer

dilla x2


----------



## Jeb

I saw on Wild America one time, they showed a grey fox digging up a yellow jacket nest for the larvae. What was neat about it, the fox fanned his tail out and had it covering most of his back while digging and the yellow jackets were going into the hair on its tail. There could be other critters aswell that dig them up.
                                Jeb


----------



## pnome

Bears do it plenty.


----------



## Nicodemus

Dillers dig em up down here.


----------



## backwoodsjoe

Grey fox and skunk up this way !


----------



## NCHillbilly

Bears and skunks are the main things that dig them out around here.


----------



## Backlasher82

Cornelia is just about 20 miles South of me and I don't believe armadillos have made it this far North yet.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

Backlasher82 said:


> Cornelia is just about 20 miles South of me and I don't believe armadillos have made it this far North yet.




Uh......yeah. No 'dillas up here. I've never heard of any north of I-20


----------



## FX Jenkins

I wish we had more dilla's, coons, skunks, and foxes.....


----------



## luv2drum

I don't know what they eat, but we have plenty of dillos up mhere in Paulding and Haralson counties.


----------



## droptinegirl1

I was reading about bears the other day so I could look for their sign where I hunt and the article said that a yellow jacket nest is a bears favorite things to get into to find goodies. So I say it was a bear diggin up some groceries.


----------



## jonkayak

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> Uh......yeah. No 'dillas up here. I've never heard of any north of I-20



I'm in Athens, a good bit north of I-20 and you can see the flattened dillas on the roads all the time. It's getting more and more common. I've seen one a little north of Dainellsville also. I use to think seeing the ground hogs around here was wild.


----------



## irocz2u

skunk / bears


----------



## Doug B.

A bear will dig a good sized hole when they get into a yellow jackets nest. They almost dig out the whole nest. A skunk will dig a small hole, just big enough for him to get his head in and eat.


----------



## Backlasher82

jonkayak said:


> I'm in Athens, a good bit north of I-20 and you can see the flattened dillas on the roads all the time. It's getting more and more common. I've seen one a little north of Dainellsville also. I use to think seeing the ground hogs around here was wild.



Y'all keep on squashing them if you don't mind, I can't see much advantage to having any possum-on-a-halfshell up here.


----------



## Seth carter

a tuff one


----------



## Lowjack

Cornelia_Hiker said:


> Presumably to eat the larvae?
> 
> Have one around the corner from the house in an empty lot along a dirt road. Nest was in a red clay bank right by the road. Some critter with sharp claws dug a nice round  symmetrical hole with obviously sharp claws. Left roots intact going through the hole so that makes it obvious that the hole was not made with a shovel.
> 
> We have skunks, coons, opossums, foxes and coyotes around.
> 
> ??


A Blue Jacket anteater ?


----------



## drippin' rock

Backlasher82 said:


> Cornelia is just about 20 miles South of me and I don't believe armadillos have made it this far North yet.



Would you like some?


----------



## wtferg

*yellow jackets*

eye witness account. skunks will definately destroy a yellow jacket nest. my brother was sitting in his stand one morning before daylight and kept hearing a strange noise. as it began to get daylight and he could finally make out the object a skunk had his head in a nest that he had dug into, he would actually pull his head back and take a paw and brush across his face. yellow jackets were all over him, they were not flying because it was so cold. i did not witness this , my brother did, but i saw the results and this nest was totally destroyed, torn into small pieces and scattered.


----------



## awr72

*yellow jackets*

im in southwest ga. and it sounds like a dillo to me they make small almost perfect round holes


----------



## psycosoninlaw1

Dilla


----------



## Backlasher82

drippin' rock said:


> Would you like some?



Pretty sure I answered that in post #22.


----------



## huntingonthefly

armadillos mostly down here


----------



## snookdoctor

Jeb said:


> I saw on Wild America one time, they showed a grey fox digging up a yellow jacket nest for the larvae. What was neat about it, the fox fanned his tail out and had it covering most of his back while digging and the yellow jackets were going into the hair on its tail. There could be other critters aswell that dig them up.
> Jeb



Seems that would be pretty painful, leaving your bullseye exposed like that


----------



## grim

Nicodemus said:


> Dillers dig em up down here.



yep


----------



## droptinegirl1

drippin' rock said:


> Would you like some?



The game warden said there were some in the road hit up past lake russell WMA. They have them there so I am sure they are in cornelia.


----------



## Chris S.

Skunk /armadillo


----------



## LJay

Fox up here in North ga.


----------



## striper commander

Fox around me.


----------

